# Could I live in a veg room?



## sopappy (Jan 13, 2017)

Idear:
Convert basement to separate entrance from above, rent above (4 bed condo)

Basement would have shower stall, commode, and tiny kitchen appliances, PC desk/chair, bed, minimilist living
furnace hot water tank would be enclosed as would the flower room. But I want to root, seed and veg in my living area. I'll seal the flower, augment CO2 w/small burner, and use a yuge re-circ can in my living area to catch odors that escape. 
(not sure if I'll vape in there, or if cooking odors will hurt plants)

Of course I could make a separate veg room but I'm thinking of re-sale, everything is open concept these days.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2017)

As long as you have fresh air coming into the Basement, ,i dont see the problem .


----------



## Budlight (Jan 13, 2017)

Only downfall i see  higher risk of bringing   Pests and mould to your plants


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 13, 2017)

First, make sure you have all your ducks in a row as far as legalities go.  Even with a yuge filter, smell are sure to escape--i.e. it is awfully hard to hide the fact that you are growing with other people in the same house, even if it is a different floor.  

Next, do you sleep well with a lot of light?  The main problem I see is that vegging plants need 18-24 hours of light a day and most people do not sleep well with a lot of light.  I personally would not sleep well in a room with as much lighting as I use vegging.  I would recommend a small tent to veg.  You are going to need some kind of enclosure around the plants anyway to reflect the light back to the plants.

When people seem to be sticklers for "trends", I remind them that we once thought avocado green appliances and orange shag carpeting looked good.  Unless you are planning on selling right away, I would go with what makes me comfortable and not worry about trends....which change all the time.


----------



## sopappy (Jan 13, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Only downfall i see  higher risk of bringing   Pests and mould to your plants



oh yah, that's a good one, I mean, damn.


----------



## sopappy (Jan 13, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> First, make sure you have all your ducks in a row as far as legalities go.  Even with a yuge filter, smell are sure to escape--i.e. it is awfully hard to hide the fact that you are growing with other people in the same house, even if it is a different floor.
> 
> Next, do you sleep well with a lot of light?  The main problem I see is that vegging plants need 18-24 hours of light a day and most people do not sleep well with a lot of light.  I personally would not sleep well in a room with as much lighting as I use vegging.  I would recommend a small tent to veg.  You are going to need some kind of enclosure around the plants anyway to reflect the light back to the plants.
> 
> When people seem to be sticklers for "trends", I remind them that we once thought avocado green appliances and orange shag carpeting looked good.  Unless you are planning on selling right away, I would go with what makes me comfortable and not worry about trends....which change all the time.



ha! I totally forgot about the light, 6 hours is enough sleep though but good points, yup, dumb idea, romantic but dumb


----------



## sopappy (Jan 13, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> As long as you have fresh air coming into the Basement, ,i dont see the problem .



I'd be generating CO2 for the plants too but overall, too many risks, I'm better off with another room or a tent


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 15, 2017)

sopappy said:


> I'd be generating CO2 for the plants too but overall, too many risks, I'm better off with another room or a tent





:aok:


----------

